# Post a pic of your Desktop/Gaming Setup



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

I've tried searching for a thread similar to this and I came up with nothing. If this thread isn't different enough from the other [somewhat] similar threads, or if there was one but I missed it, I'm very sorry. You can move/close it if you need to.

As the title describes, please take a pic and post it here. :3 I'd love to see what the community uses as their hub for entertainment (PC/Console hub).







The picture is a few months old so it's a bit different now. I don't feel like taking another pic atm. I do plan on upgrading/changing quite a bit in the very near future.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

No camera, only a webcam but I can take a pic of my PC and that's about it. I'll do that some other time though.


----------



## garoose (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't find the charger for the real camera that I have, so I'll have to use my cell phone, I can post a picture of my current desktop right now though, if that's worth anything.

My Current Desktop (I did not create the picture on the right screen)

I'll get a picture of the actual computer soon too, once I decide to get off my lazy ass and get my cell phone


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's three pics of my computer and "desktop".

P.S. The thermometer in the second pic is broken, it's not actually 100 degrees.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

And here's my actual screen, sorry about double posting but there's a 3 pic limit per message.


----------



## garoose (Apr 3, 2010)

Sweet, I like your icon layout, except for those extra two folders!!! You should atleast put one on each side to keep the symetricalness!

Also, RCT3, nice 8) I don't have an desktop icon for that anymore because I linked it into my steam gamelist

edit: I'm gonna go get my cell phone now


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Here's three pics of my computer and "desktop".
> 
> P.S. The thermometer in the second pic is broken, it's not actually 100 degrees.



Nice setup there :3


----------



## selkie (Apr 3, 2010)

I wish I was home! My cousin has an outrageous set up. He built a special shelf so all of his systems fit perfectly into little slots around his computer / tv, making a little solar system.

I'll see if I can get a picture soon.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And here's my actual screen, sorry about double posting but there's a 3 pic limit per message.


Oh my god. I just saw Stronghold Crusader. I love you forever even more now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Oh my god. I just saw Stronghold Crusader. I love you forever even more now.



Bestest game evar!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 3, 2010)

Desk so manly. :3


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok here I go, plz ignore the graininess, and the messy desk

my monitors/desk






Front of case






side of case






My computer with it's shirt off






If this takes too much space I can convert to links..


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

*Update*

Here's my desktop 






I hope it's not too big, I had to resize it due to the huge resolution.


My Steam Game list cont.
http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/3884/cont.png


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Here's my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's not too big, I had to resize it due to the huge resolution.


 
You've already changed the wallpaper since yestereday?  Oh but I guess I just changed my wallpaper today too..


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 4, 2010)

Any info on what's in that garoose? Looks amazing.

I'll post pics of what I use most:
Asus Eee 900a (Obviously not a great choice for gaming, but I plan on running Unreal Tournament once I get some space I can actually install the game on.) Also a Nintendo DS.





PS3, GameCube, after-market thingy that runs NES and Sega Genesis games





I also have another big TV with a N64, and a desktop that actually belongs in a thread like this, but I don't use either very often.


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

No, the picture was quite a few months old.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Any info on what's in that garoose? Looks amazing.


 
haha thanks, I just recentely updated the entire thing to handle quad core. (lol it's funny how I can see my computer through your computer)

It's got a 1000 watt Antec True Power Quatro for psu, EVGA p55 LE for mobo, 4 gigs of Kingston RAM, an Intel Quad Core I5 proccessor, and a sweet Nvidia 9800 GT double graphics card.

I love this thing so much, and my dad for paying for most of it  
I plan on bringing it to college next year too.

I wonder if I should take a picture of the tv's where my consoles are plugged in to... the only thing is I don't play console very often, and my wii, gcn, and n64 are each hooked up to a different tv lol

Edit: Those handles are an after market addition my dad and I just installed while upgrading


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Also, OP, I just noticed the immense amount of game boxes gracing the shelf about your computer, nice


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Also, OP, I just noticed the immense amount of game boxes gracing the shelf about your computer, nice



Thanks  I've been slacking on adding to my collection for a bit. My prized possession, amongst other things, is S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Radiation Edition (limited) Metal Tin. I have a fond love for the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series for reasons I can't quite put my finger on [other than the atmosphere].


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Thanks  I've been slacking on adding to my collection for a bit. My prized possession, amongst other things, is S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Radiation Edition (limited) Metal Tin. I have a fond love for the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series for reasons I can't quite put my finger on [other than the atmosphere].


 
Oh, I've actually never played S.T.A.L.K.E.R. :saddamn that's annoying to type) 

I'm not even sure what the game's about.....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Random recommendation, if anyone's looking for a good set o' speakers that's reasonably cheap, go with these. The quality is amazing and the bass is AWESOME!

I bought these same speakers 5 years ago and they still hold their value, only depreciating their value by $20 in 5 years. That'd purty damn good.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bestest game evar!


God I need t get that again. I haven't played it in yeeeeaaars. Still remember the Calif though. That guy is the biggest douche. XD


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Random recommendation, if anyone's looking for a good set o' speakers that's reasonably cheap, go with these. The quality is amazing and the bass is AWESOME!
> 
> I bought these same speakers 5 years ago and they still hold their value, only depreciating their value by $20 in 5 years. That'd purty damn good.




Yeah, I need new speakers baaaadddly.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 4, 2010)

My digital camera's broke so there's only this silly cellphone picture :V






I guess the desktop as well since you can't see it.


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

A picture is better than no picture. ^-^


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> My digital camera's broke so there's only this silly cellphone picture :V
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the desktop as well since you can't see it.


 
That case looks pretty sweet


----------



## Riley (Apr 4, 2010)

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/2885/computer1w.png

I use all of my 6 ft desk.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/2885/computer1w.png
> 
> I use all of my 6 ft desk.


 
That's pretty sweet looking!  Any pics of the computer itself?


----------



## FaSMaN (Apr 4, 2010)

One of my Desktops (used mainly for lanning) :








*more pics in my gallery*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2556579
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2556560
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2556535

Ive got 2 others used at home, all custom , will take pics a bit later 

PS building a nano-itx rig with a Core 2 Duo E8400 and a Ati 5850.


----------



## Riley (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> That's pretty sweet looking!  Any pics of the computer itself?












Had to find a light for this one, and my cellphone camera didn't like it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 4, 2010)

and my desktop:


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


>



Hey, I like that white board in the back. That gives me a fun idea ^-^

And is that a little otter I see?


----------



## Riley (Apr 4, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Hey, I like that white board in the back. That gives me a fun idea ^-^
> 
> And is that a little otter I see?



It is.  He used to be on the side of my left monitor, but he kept getting knocked over, so now he hangs out next to my speaker.


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2010)

Shitty cellphone pictuuurrrre
Been feeling particularly messy for the past week






Desktop BGs are an extreme macro photograph of a record


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Shitty cellphone pictuuurrrre
> Been feeling particularly messy for the past week
> 
> 
> ...


 
this is slightly random, but is there anything special about that coke bottle? I mean is it from somewhere cool? Cause I've got a coke bottle from Aruba and a coke can from china.

I also like how you mounted your computer speakers, that is pretty awesome


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Aden said:


>



I spot a fox!!!1!1

I also spotted something else, and when you see it... you'll sh** brix!


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 4, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I spot a fox!!!1!1
> 
> I also spotted something else, and when you see it... you'll sh** brix!



i dont see it... what is it? or where is it?^^


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I spot a fox!!!1!1
> 
> I also spotted something else, and when you see it... you'll sh** brix!


 
there's so much shit in that picture, what could it be...


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> this is slightly random, but is there anything special about that coke bottle? I mean is it from somewhere cool? Cause I've got a coke bottle from Aruba and a coke can from china.
> 
> I also like how you mounted your computer speakers, that is pretty awesome



Eh, I got it somewhere with some beach. Can't particularly remember. But at least it looks cool, and I remember really enjoying that bottle of coke for some reason. Bottle next to it held some really friggin expensive olive oil made by this one Italian family that owns a European cheese shop that I like.

I like those speakers because they can be wall-mounted like that. Rear two are on my shelves behind me somewhere.



CJ-Yiffers said:


> I spot a fox!!!1!1
> 
> I also spotted something else, and when you see it... you'll sh** brix!



Dat's my hard drive fox 8D
Just need two more for my other drives, woo

And uh, did I leave my private stuff out again and can't see it ._.



garoose said:


> there's so much shit in that picture, what could it be...



Bitches don't know 'bout my other shelves full of shit


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> I like those speakers because they can be wall-mounted like that. Rear two are on my shelves behind me somewhere.
> 
> Bitches don't know 'bout my other shelves full of shit


 
yeah my rear set of speakers are just under the desk in front of me, so not really rear, I don't have a place behind me to put them.

I didn't mean shit neccessarily as a bad thing, just that it would be hard to pick out exactly what disturbing item OP was talking about

edit: Is it the legos maybe?  Or that random wad of cash?  Or...is that a pipe?!


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> edit: Is it the legos maybe?  Or that random wad of cash?  Or...is that a pipe?!



Pipe? wat?

Edit: I've been told that the section of braided hose for my paintball gun on the top right looks like a pipe if that's what you're talking about


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Pipe? wat?
> 
> Edit: I've been told that the section of braided hose for my paintball gun on the top right looks like a pipe if that's what you're talking about


 
that thing in the top right corner of the picture


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> that thing in the top right corner of the picture



Nop, braided hose
http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt175/AdenZerda/IMG_2094.jpg


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Nop, braided hose
> http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt175/AdenZerda/IMG_2094.jpg



From a paintball gun you say? Might I ask what model/make?


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Nop, braided hose
> http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt175/AdenZerda/IMG_2094.jpg


 
Yeah I believed you the first time, my paintball gun still has the stock rubber hosing.  Why is the hose up there and not on the gun?


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> From a paintball gun you say? Might I ask what model/make?



WGP MI Orracle - limited edition of the regular Orracle, just with a different body. The shop was sold out of the regulars in the colors I wanted
Old photo



garoose said:


> Yeah I believed you the first time, my paintball gun still has the stock rubber hosing.  Why is the hose up there and not on the gun?



Need a new ASA and needed to clean the connection with the LP reg. But, since money won't allow me to get back into paintball, it's been sitting there dormant for a while. :c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ooh. Looks rather nice although it's temporarily inoperable v_v.

I still suggest Spyders, they're real cheap and work rather well.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> WGP MI Orracle - limited edition of the regular Orracle, just with a different body. The shop was sold out of the regulars in the colors I wanted
> Old photo
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I just went paintballing again for the first time in like 2 years for my bday party, bc my parents paid for it :3

I've got my friend addicted now too, he wants to go out and buy a gun like me when I first went


----------



## Riley (Apr 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Nop, braided hose
> http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt175/AdenZerda/IMG_2094.jpg



Oh hey, Flux.  I love that game.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Oh hey, Flux. I love that game.


 
Never even heard of it lol, the only flux i know is the club in ME1


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I still suggest Spyders, they're real cheap and work rather well.



I have my old M98C still :3
Can't really stand to play with Spyders for some reason



Riley Bladepaw said:


> Oh hey, Flux.  I love that game.



Fluxx is the best thing. Gonna have to buy some of the other sets someday.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> I have my old M98C still :3
> Can't really stand to play with Spyders for some reason




I fell in love with my Spyder RS, although they're discontinued they're a great starter gun. Bob Longs are nice too although they get pricey.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I fell in love with my Spyder RS, although they're discontinued they're a great starter gun. Bob Longs are nice too although they get pricey.


 
I got an Ion 2 (with the eyes) as my first and only gun

If i had more money I'd probably get the lighter bolt and a new barrell, but I don't.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 4, 2010)

There are three Ratchet-related objects in this photo. Spot them all and win a cookie.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There are three Ratchet-related objects in this photo. Spot them all and win a cookie.



Computer backgrounds, mousepad and lombax ears.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Computer backgrounds, mousepad and lombax ears.



Correct on two, not all.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Correct on two, not all.


 
computer bg, lombax ears, and the action figure on the table to the left of your computer?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> computer bg, lombax ears, and the action figure on the table to the left of your computer?



Good job, you get a cookie.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Good job, you get a cookie.


 
Aww man you tricked me 

good thing I wouldn't be able to eat the cookie anyway (is passover)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah nevermind, thought it was this pic.

http://selectstartgames.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/ratchet-and-clank-future-a-crack-in-time-11.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah nevermind, thought it was this pic.
> 
> http://selectstartgames.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/ratchet-and-clank-future-a-crack-in-time-11.jpg



Yep, that be my wallpaper. The mousepad is actually Van Gogh's The Starry Night, you uncultured swine!

ilu <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yep, that be my wallpaper. The mousepad is actually Van Gogh's The Starry Night, you uncultured swine!
> 
> ilu <3



Soz v_v


----------



## Bando (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I fell in love with my Spyder RS, although they're discontinued they're a great starter gun. Bob Longs are nice too although they get pricey.



Did you mention Bob Long? I have one of these same ones, with a Tadao OLED board.

I'd post pictures of my computer if I could. (It's a Mac :[)


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2010)

Staying with mechanical paintball markers forever, personally


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Did you mention Bob Long? I have one of these same ones, with a Tadao OLED board.
> I'd post pictures of my computer if I could. (It's a Mac :[)



My bro's friend has a Protege and it's pretty nice. Ramping on it is quite insane if ya ask me.



Aden said:


> Staying with mechanical paintball markers forever, personally



E-grips for the win >;]


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> E-grips for the win >;]



Nah, I prefer aiming


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 5, 2010)

Desktop for now. Desk/Computer when I get off my ass and clean it 






I took this picture, it was at a WW II reenactment. No particular battle but on the Western front. (Yes, it was photoshop'd to make it more visually appealing)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't find my camera because I DON'T HAVE ONE duh.
My workplace looks shitty and unorginized anyway. I need to fix it.
With a yellow light that I hate so much(I like white light).
And some food bags and water bottles... and no gaming consoles or whatever.
Though I have a place with a WII.
Desktop-
View attachment 9712


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There are three Ratchet-related objects in this photo. Spot them all and win a cookie.



Computer background
Ears
And I think I spotted a character standing on a table to the left


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Nah, I prefer aiming



That's why you get a semi auto. I hate sprayers just as much as you do. It takes skill to at least shoot fast with a semi.


----------



## Bando (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My bro's friend has a Protege and it's pretty nice. Ramping on it is quite insane if ya ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> E-grips for the win >;]



It's a Vice, yo. 

Silly kids and your mechanicals. Pump is the way to go.


----------



## Aden (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's why you get a semi auto. I hate sprayers just as much as you do. It takes skill to at least shoot fast with a semi.



Nah, I like having some feel to my trigger. I get can 13-16 with a double-finger electro semi, but it's just...not to my taste, I guess.



Bando37 said:


> Silly kids and your mechanicals. Pump is the way to go.



Pssst
Pumps are mechanical


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 5, 2010)

I am loving those Lombax ear headphones.


----------



## Bando (Apr 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Pssst
> Pumps are mechanical



Yeah, but different than your standard semi-auto mechanical. Different style of play entirely.

I'm thingking we should revive the paintball thread.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Might as well, I made one a few weeks ago and it sorta died. There was this one guy that was raping my team with a pump, they're pretty BA.


----------



## Sulggo (Apr 5, 2010)

my projector pushing an 80in screen connected to a ps3 and 360


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Sulggo said:


> my projector pushing an 80in screen connected to a ps3 and 360


 
That's pretty bitchin'!


----------



## CFox (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> That's pretty bitchin'!



That is pretty nice.


----------



## Aden (Apr 5, 2010)

Sulggo said:


> my projector pushing an 80in screen connected to a ps3 and 360



How's the contrast when the lights are down?


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry the computers are actually hard to see in that shot.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, you REALLY like that background don't you..


----------



## Barak (Apr 5, 2010)

http://img245.imageshack.us/i/photo001gd.jpg/

http://img7.imageshack.us/i/photo002so.jpg/


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

Barak said:


> http://img245.imageshack.us/i/photo001gd.jpg/
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/i/photo002so.jpg/



The first picture isn't loading in...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2010)

http://tomdragon09.deviantart.com/art/THE-CRAPTOP-129409084


----------



## CFox (Apr 8, 2010)

Pandora's Box >;3 







....It's best not to open it up!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice, love GoW 3 

Hopefully borrowing it from my friend sometime soon.


----------



## CFox (Apr 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nice, love GoW 3
> 
> Hopefully borrowing it from my friend sometime soon.



It's great and you MUST PLAY IT! FEED INTO THE CHAOS!


----------



## Tweet (Apr 8, 2010)

BATTLE STATION. 
Kind of a close up of my Playstation spooge fest, in case anyone is interested.
And there's supposed to be a laptop sitting on that big black space of nothing.


----------



## SipyCup (Apr 9, 2010)

AHHH MESSY!




This is very messy because all the cords. 
I also have no clue what was on the t.v. I was on last FM on my xbox
My ps3 in it's box because it's bad. Yes, I hate PS3.
MY FAVORITE GAME:http://i43.tinypic.com/mhyb95.jpg (tiny pic SUCKS)


----------



## CFox (Apr 9, 2010)

SipyCup said:


> MY FAVORITE GAME:http://i43.tinypic.com/mhyb95.jpg (tiny pic SUCKS)



Ahhhh, a Metro fan huh? Did you know that some of the developers from S.T.A.L.K.E.R. made that game? :3

... I need to play Metro 2033 someday.


----------



## Sam (Apr 10, 2010)

Ghetto Setup.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 10, 2010)

CRT monitor? Definitely ghetto. :3


----------



## Sam (Apr 10, 2010)

You know you like it. CRT is old school, and super reliable too. :3


----------



## CFox (Apr 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> CRT monitor? Definitely ghetto. :3



It's old skool, yo!

But definitely ghetto... ^___^


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Tetragnostica said:


> Sorry the computers are actually hard to see in that shot.


I want your huuuge periodic table so much now


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 14, 2010)

Desktop, rearranged for arcade gaming!


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2010)

I am jealous. :C


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 14, 2010)

Sam said:


> I am jealous. :C


 
I still need the Hori Ace Edge flight stick! D:  I need it for After Burner but it was ONLY sold in NA bundled with Ace Combat 6, it's not expensive just obscure!


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2010)

I wanted that Control stick thingy for Ace Combat too. :C They said they didn't have it at the store when I bought it. Made me really disappointed.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

View attachment 9784

Very important stuff uptop

Games in middle

Shit below

Also, my cute little animated Nala cursor! :3


----------



## Mari (Apr 14, 2010)

Hurrr... kinda dark.. but meh. 


I'm happy, I built my very first computer at the beginning of this year. :3 
I feel so accomplished about that.


----------



## CFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Mari said:


> Hurrr... kinda dark.. but meh.



Some one loves blue ^____^

Great setup you have there :3 and congratz.


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2010)

It's very nice.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Go those same speakers, greatest set under $80 IMO.


----------



## Synapse (May 1, 2010)

Cell phone picture, but you get the idea.  Only reason I even have two monitors is because I finally gave in and got a nice video card.  
The screen on the right is actually my brothers but he doesn't use his computer anymore and let me borrow it.   
Would be nice if I had 3 instead of 2 just for the full eyefinity effect.  

And the PS3 is under the computer case, I barely even play it anymore unless someone is over.  Also because the tv sucks.
For those of you wondering whats on my screen, here's my desktop


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 1, 2010)

Hanns-G/Spree monitors I see.


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2010)

My desktop:







CJ-Yiffers said:


>


Would really love the desktop image from that!


----------



## Flatline (May 1, 2010)

Shitty setup, shitty case (the graphics card barely even fit in), cables and dust everywhere. Yup.
I still have dreams about winning the HD 5970 Black Edition Limited from XFX, even though I'd have to buy a new case and PSU then...
The hardware specifications for this crap if you want to have a good laugh: 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1788824&postcount=240





















And my desktop:


----------



## Issashu (May 1, 2010)

Not much to show, compared to some of the other setups, but here are my Vaio (FE-21M model), DS and PSP (the big screen and consoles are back home in Bulgaria)
Sorry for pic quality, but well phone camera 





And a more clearer image of the desktop:


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 1, 2010)

Here's my setup, taking about a month ago.


----------



## CFox (May 1, 2010)

New desktop!









Toraneko said:


> Would really love the desktop image from that!



Here you go!

^_____^


----------



## FaaaF11 (May 1, 2010)

Love the Dead space 2 wallpaper i prolly gonna steal it xD

and heres my pc thingy, kinda new and shiny and now fingerprinty


----------



## Kuraggo (May 3, 2010)

Why are PCs so damn beautiful? :*D
Great setups everyone, and OP you are one hardcore gamer, that's one hell of a collection filled with the best games ever. I approve.


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2010)

My laptop's desktop, it doesn't have much shit on it (yet).

The only games I have on it are the ones that it can actually run 

Edit: I have yet to download all my steam games on it.


----------



## Bando (May 3, 2010)

JamesB said:


> My laptop's desktop, it doesn't have much shit on it (yet).
> 
> The only games I have on it are the ones that it can actually run



That's an awesome icon layout. 

I'm probably going to build my own PC in the next few months, I'll post pictures when I'm done.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

I'll have to clean my desk and post a pic tomorrow. Currently it's cluttered with lots of random shit.


----------



## Taralack (May 3, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Here you go!
> 
> ^_____^



Thanks! â™¥


----------



## Jaxinc (May 3, 2010)

At work.

Laptop lid detail.







Wallpaper.


----------



## Toothpik444 (May 3, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3308410/

here's my rig. It's getting older but still rapes all the games I play. 

INTEL FTW!!!


----------



## Flippy (Apr 30, 2012)

I made the wallpaper from a tattoo from Kearse's Deviantart.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 30, 2012)

My room is all dirty ._____.


Spoiler: dirty room











It doesn't look as dirty from far away 



Spoiler: not as dirty same room


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2012)

Geez people. Look at the dates.


----------

